# Muscleworks Gym - Any Good?



## Ulsteredz (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a good BB gym in London. I live and work in SW London but I'm prepared to trek across town. I've heard of Musclework Gym in Bethnal Green and would like to get some feedback from those who use it:

I would be training from around 7pm. Is it still busy around then and is there plenty of equipment?

Does it have a great, friendly atmosphere?

Regards.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Where do you work in sw mate ? I live there to and use virgin active in merton abbey SW19 ! Its supposedly the biggest in europe ? Its MASSIVE . Not to pricey either .


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd say any gym would be busy around 7 pm mate, especially london way....


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

The gym is very much a hardcore kinda gym, and if that the kidna environment u looking for thats a good place as any. I've trained there a fwe times, but the hassle to train there on daily bases for me would be too much, and yes 7pm would be pretty busy place... where SW you based,as I am based out that way also...


----------



## Ulsteredz (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,

My, those were quick! I work In Clapham but I'm based in Morden - so Merton is not far. What are the gym facilties at Virgin Active like? Do they have plenty of free weights, benches and (please) Squat/Power Racks? How much is membership and can you pay for the gym only? I've considered Pink's in Carshalton but I'm not keen on their on their mandatory induction progams or minimum one year contracts (didn't notice any power racks either). 

Regards.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Hi mate . Mine is 51.95 per month and allows me to use any of the branches . It might have changed slightly since i signed up as that was on opening day . In the price you access the entire facillty . I think you pay for the entire thing but like i say you would need to enquire . When i signed up it was "the biggest sq ft gym in europe" LOL and probs still could be . Mate you need not worry about what they have - They got the absolute LOT in there . You can get a tour anyways .

http://www.virginactive.co.uk/VA/ 02084958500


----------



## Ulsteredz (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info Dan2004. I'll check it out. Do you need to make an appointment or can you just turn up?

Regards.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

LOL Just walk through the door and commence HOUNDING ! All the women at reception are FIT AS . Just ask one of them for a tour lol They will show you around , your fall in love with the gym and live happily ever after  SORTED .


----------



## Ulsteredz (Mar 30, 2007)

Will do just that. Cheers mate.eace:


----------



## Alexei (May 20, 2007)

virgin active looks like your typical fitness gym. it's not comparable with Muscleworks which is a harcore bodybuilding gym


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

Way i see it, as long as they have the equipment u need to train all bodyparts, which most 'fitness' gyms, are catering for nowadays it's all good. I train at Fitness 1st and most of them carry Hammer Strength equipment. Sure I like to train at more 'Hardcore' gym to give me that extra motivation, but all in all I am pretty happy with gyms I train at, and thing I like is the freedom to train at numerous gyms around town, and not have to pay extra to do so.


----------



## Ulsteredz (Mar 30, 2007)

Interesting comments. I would have no problem with training at a 'fitness gym' so long as they have plenty of free weights, benches, and squat/power racks like a large, well equipped, hardcore BB gym. Is this the case for Virgin Active? I'm going along to my local one at Merton this evening to have a look. Would I be wasting my time?

Regards.:confused:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

LOL , mate the virgin active is huge ! Its the biggest ive ever seen to be honest . Has absolutly everything in there but i suppose the only way for you to know is to see. Pop down tonight and check it out im sure you will be impressed . Its a brand new complex and only been there about 1 1/2 years i think ....Check it out see what you think  .


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Virgin Active gyms are very good and they look after their members.

They arent hardcore as stated but all the machines are top notch and they have machines for everything.

I think they have a contract with Technogym, and everytime Technogym bring out a new line of machines, virgin swap for the latest.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I train at LA fitness and it has pretty much everything, apart from a decent calf machine, but you can always adapt what is lacking....

There is a gold's gym openeing soon near me (1 mile away) and I can't wait for that tho'


----------



## Ulsteredz (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, I've paid a visit to Virgin Active @ Merton Abbey and I must say that I'm very disapointed. What a very corporate (souless) place it was. First I had to fill out a personal details form, then the charming receptionist called one of the staff to show me round. Well, I have to say, he seemed more interested in signing me up there and then than giving me a proper tour! I had to ask to get a closer look at the facilties. The free weights area was fine in regard to equipment but the space allocated was, in my opinion, far too small. It was a vast space indeed but what a lousy set-up - too much of it was empty or used up for circuit training. Anyway, I digress; after completion of said tour, my host then continued with the heavy sell. He wanted me to sign up for the beginning of July; even though I had stated very clearly that I was only, at this stage, shopping around. He wanted to phone me in a couple of days to give me time to make up my mind but I said no, replying that I would rather call them. He was also very cagey when it came to discussing payment options. I wanted to know if there were any special offers for couples. Before the tour, he said there was, but now he only wanted to show me the rates for single members. My god, the fees are expensive and dont get me started on the starting fee! At this time, he started to get a little shirty with me, so when I told him I was unhappy with his approach, his reply was ; ''Well, what did you expect from a fitness club (?!?!).'' At this, I told him I was leaving. I asked for the form I'd filled out but he refused, stating that it was property of the club!

Thank god I didn't give over my bank details! Oh well, I think I'll stick to more traditional, spit and sawdust BB gyms and the relatively minor inconveinence of tube travel.


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

I trained at pinks this weekend and cant think why you would not want to train there, it has all the equipment you need to have a great workout


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Virgin i found are not very good, the technogym gear is very low quality, the barbells for instance only weigh 10k and are make with plastic parts, not exactly what you want for heavy squats or benches.

If you want a serious hardcore gym check out genesis in alperton, most of the equipment in there is competition level and the dumbels go to crazy weights 220lbs i think.


----------



## PJ2100 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you're in Clapham, you could try Yorky's Gym in Battersea (York Rd). I used to train there many years ago and it was a great hardcore Bodybuilding gym at the time.

Worth a look if you don't want to go the health club route. Pretty sure it's still there, but best check before you make the journey.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you just need to train in a dungeon full of beasts!!!


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Genesis is better and nearer to you mate. At least at genesis you can squat and deadlift without the floors shaking like its a 6.5 on the richter scale.


----------



## PJ2100 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ironhorse said:


> Genesis is better and nearer to you mate. At least at genesis you can squat and deadlift without the floors shaking like its a 6.5 on the richter scale.


Where's Genesis? Thought they were out Harrow way?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry to bring up a really old thread.

I have just had a look around Muscleworks in my dinner hour from work (I work in Brick Lane, E1) and boy, was I impressed. £120 for three months (all in) so reasonably priced.

The equipment was great but strangely it was empty (it probably gets busy later on, I would say).

Anybody train here? I am thinking of joining - any negatives?

Cheers.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

No negative at all - great place to train (cheap, good atmosphere and all the equipment you could ever need) + plus it does get quiet around 10ish to 2 (if I can that's when I try to train).


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Heard very good things about the place and watched a docu about Troy Brown while he was there.

Very good gym.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

muscleworks breeds champs, a lot of top pros used to train there, Sav the owner is a good guy.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome place as far as i kknow, my mate trains there and would never change to a "fitnessy" place, said the vibe and people were spot on


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Trained there for 8months. Sav and Lou very friendly, even to a West country lad like myself  Very good atmosphere, best gym I have trained at and some huge beasts in there


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

if you want hardcore .. fort galaxy in east


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Never heard of it :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Trained there for 8months. Sav and Lou very friendly, even to a West country lad like myself  Very good atmosphere, best gym I have trained at and some huge beasts in there


You still training there mate? You must be massive now!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Britbb said:


> You still training there mate? You must be massive now!


"Trained", past tense Britt :thumb:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I hate the fact i can't train at Muscleworks anymore....best gym you'll ever train in....


----------

